# My LL: OLL/ROLL/OLLCP on video



## Kudz (Jun 28, 2016)

So I am showing my OLLs daily. I use OLLCP and ROLL a lot, so I include this too. Since I'm not popular and somebody might like it I decided to publish this somewhere hopefully this is useful.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWNP56dY-px4LyP-RTowMjqMK1fSwNkeE
Also tell me, if I can improve something. Something else than my English


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2016)

Cool!
I'm kind of busy with ZBLL though
How much OLLCP do you know?


----------



## Kudz (Jun 29, 2016)

I know at least 1 OLLCP for each Pi, H, U, T and OELL case. But, most likely it's more than 1. For L and S/AS I am learning more right now. I know almost full OLLCP for Pi, H and OELL though. Basically I know full ROLL and now I just learn more and more OLLCPs. By the end of this summer I will know more than 3/4 for sure.
I also know some other algs such as ELL, 2GLL, COLL, and quite a few ZBLLs, but I need good recall.


----------

